# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبه الثقافيه > كتب الشعر والنثر والقصص والروايات >  رواية عرسنا في الجنة

## شذى البنفسج

رواية عرسنا في الجنة




المؤلف : م.عزام حدبا




رابط التحميل:


 << *اضغط هنا* >>

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

:Icon15:

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف ألف
ألف ألف
ألف


مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]ولم تمر الا بضعة ساعات على العقد حتى بدأ اسامة يلفظ انفاسه الاخيرة فطلب من عبير ان تقترب
منه وقال "عبير.. هناك مشهد لطالما حلمت ان اشاهده معك.. ارفعيني قليلا ارجوك الى النافذة"
وتعاونت انا وعبير على رفعه قليلا ثم جلست عبير خلفه وضمته الى صدرها ليراقبا معا غياب قرص الشمس
في اعماق البحر.. وقالت: "تخيل هذا معي... تخيل عرسنا في الجنة ...زفافنا الأبدي... زفاف لم تره عين
ولم تسمع به أذن من قبل... وكيلنا وولي أمرنا الرسول الكريم سيدنا وحبيبنا وقرة أعيننا صلى الله عليه
وعلى أصحابه وأزواجه وذريته وأحبابه أجمعين وسلم وبارك... وأن يكون الشهود هم الملائكة الكرام
البررة... وأن يكون المدعوين هم أهل الجنة... ومن يأمر بعقد هذا القران القدسي هو الله جل جلاله... تخيل
الحور العين يحفون من حولنا كالنجوم التي تنير طريق الشمس والقمر في يوم لا ليل فيه ولا نهار. تخيل...
"لا لن اتخيل..." قالها اسامة بصوت متحشرج وصمت برهة ثم شخصت عيناه في السقف وكأنه يرى
مخلوقات غير مرئية وتابع: "لأني اراه..." ومع آخر شعاع من اشعة الشمس اختفى في الافق كان آخر قبس
من روح اسامة الطاهرة قد غادر جسده.



[align=center][/align]رواية مبكية ومفرحة
أي حب الذي نحبه في الدنيـــــــــــا؟؟؟
وقصص العشق المحزنة
وفراق الحبيب تلو الحبيب؟؟؟

ربي اجمعني بمن احب في جنتك.. فذاك هو الحب وذاك هو العشق الأبدي.. وحبيبتي سيدة الحور العين، فلا مرض ولا هموم تطبق على صدري، وانا ومن أحب برفقة سيد الأنبياء في ظل عرش الرحمن

ذلك هو عرسنـــــــــــا في الجنة..

أشكرك شذى رواااااااااااااااية رااااااااااااااائعة جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> ولم تمر الا بضعة ساعات على العقد حتى بدأ اسامة يلفظ انفاسه الاخيرة فطلب من عبير ان تقترب
> منه وقال "عبير.. هناك مشهد لطالما حلمت ان اشاهده معك.. ارفعيني قليلا ارجوك الى النافذة"
> وتعاونت انا وعبير على رفعه قليلا ثم جلست عبير خلفه وضمته الى صدرها ليراقبا معا غياب قرص الشمس
> في اعماق البحر.. وقالت: "تخيل هذا معي... تخيل عرسنا في الجنة ...زفافنا الأبدي... زفاف لم تره عين
> ولم تسمع به أذن من قبل... وكيلنا وولي أمرنا الرسول الكريم سيدنا وحبيبنا وقرة أعيننا صلى الله عليه
> وعلى أصحابه وأزواجه وذريته وأحبابه أجمعين وسلم وبارك... وأن يكون الشهود هم الملائكة الكرام
> البررة... وأن يكون المدعوين هم أهل الجنة... ومن يأمر بعقد هذا القران القدسي هو الله جل جلاله... تخيل
> الحور العين يحفون من حولنا كالنجوم التي تنير طريق الشمس والقمر في يوم لا ليل فيه ولا نهار. تخيل...
> "لا لن اتخيل..." قالها اسامة بصوت متحشرج وصمت برهة ثم شخصت عيناه في السقف وكأنه يرى
> ...


 
اميييييييين يا رب ..

----------

